# C&C On a photo before I enter it in a contest



## Cheex (May 22, 2012)

I'm entering this to a contest this week and would like some feedback before I submit it. The title of the contest is "Capture the Color".  




Getting ready to launch by Chodie89, on Flickr


----------



## LizardKing (May 22, 2012)

Wow... Just wow! Love it! The colors are great!
If I were to try improve something, it would be the blown sky... but it doesn't look that bad at all 

Congratulations and good luck on your contest. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## spacefuzz (May 22, 2012)

good color, I agree the blown sky adds to your photo but only because the color of the baloon stands out against it.  

With so many beautiful flowers I with you had included them in your foreground.  The picture feels like something is missing because of it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2012)

Personally I would just assume someone is going to print and frame it.  I would clone more sky on the top so the baloon wont be too close (or cut off) by the frame or mat.    Awesome photo!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 22, 2012)

Fantastic shot. The blown out sky works here.


----------



## jaomul (May 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## paigew (May 22, 2012)

love this! hope you win


----------



## luvmyfamily (May 22, 2012)

Love this!  Good luck on your contest!!


----------



## Josh220 (May 22, 2012)

I would clone out the cars, but otherwise a great shot.


----------



## jfrabat (May 22, 2012)

I agree that the blow sky works here.  The point about the framing is a good one, though, and one you may want to consider if you are printing this (WHICH YOU SHOULD!!!).


----------



## fokker (May 23, 2012)

Epic!


----------



## Buckster (May 23, 2012)

Stupendous!  I wouldn't change a thing!  Would love to see a large print of this!


----------



## LizardKing (May 23, 2012)

Would you mind telling how you took it? I mean exposure and equipment. 
Whenever I see a photo as good as this one, I try to learn from how it was taken. 

Nominating it for photo of the month... Just beautiful


----------



## collk22 (May 23, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Would you mind telling how you took it? I mean exposure and equipment.
> Whenever I see a photo as good as this one, I try to learn from how it was taken.
> 
> Nominating it for photo of the month... Just beautiful



+1

Great shot; would love some more information on how you took the image and how you processed it.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 23, 2012)

Me too!!!


----------



## Joel_W (May 23, 2012)

I really like this composition. The blown out sky works because it compliments the hot air balloon, and helps us to really focus on the colorful balloon. The only improvement I can see is if you can clone out those cars just to the left of the balloon


----------



## Scuba (May 23, 2012)

I really like this as well and wouldn't change a thing.  Nice work and good luck.  The blown out sky adds to this photo.  I think this is a great example of how rules are not really rules but general guidelines and there are shots that break those "rules" that are fantastic.


----------



## Cheex (May 23, 2012)

I'll definitely give you guys some details!  It's the least I can do for all the positive comments you guys are dishing out.   

To start, I blended 5 exposures in photomatix to attain partial color of the balloon only.  I opened the base exposure in photoshop and masked in the photomatix balloon color as well as some of the sky.  I didn't use very much of the HDR file at all.  

I then used the Nik Photo Effects 3 filter "sunshine" to dial in on the more vibrant colors.  It's what really brought this image to the next level.  Here's a shot of what the picture looked like before the sunshine filter.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 23, 2012)

You are a Master at this stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Erinw417 (May 25, 2012)

I love the colors, very nice.


----------

